# Haye-Fury a Pay Per View?



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Was just reading that it'll supposedly be a PPV and don't understand how and why. I'm assuming it would be on Sky, and if so, didn't they clearly state that if a fight will be on PPV, it'll have to be something of a certain quality, not something equal to that of the Haye-Audley debacle. Haye-Fury is a much worse fight than Haye-Charr and the only reason it's being touted as PPV is because of the trash talk we'll get, which will probably be horribly cringey and embarrassing if anything. Sky would be disgusting to even think about putting this sort of fight on PPV. It's nowhere near of such quality and if the rubbish they're going to talk pre-fight is a justification of charging us £15 or whatever, then the head of Sky Boxing needs to be sacked. It's not even funny, who the hell besides some moronic fan would pay for this sort of pay per view? 

Would you?


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

more of a ppv than any past khan fight 

I would pay for this 

prefer this to the froch / Kessler ppv


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

If it were for a world title then yes, I could accept that. It won't be though and it's definitely not a sure thing one of the Klitschkos will give the winner a shot anyway. This is effectively a rubber match like Haye vs Chisora was.

Eddie Hearn and Sky again trying to bring PPV in through the back door, it's horse shit. Soon enough every Haye and Froch fight will be made PPV and they'll even try to make Kell Brook's eventual title shot PPV as well (even if it's against a no mark for a vacant belt). We've all heard this song too many times before to not know the lyrics by now.

PPV can fuck off. Don't give us all this shit about "PPV is the only way we can make this fight". Is it fuck. How much has Fury been making fighting on Channel 5? Probably peanuts compared to fighters who fight regularly on Sky. I doubt he and Hennessy would demand tonnes of money like Kessler and his team did to come fight Froch. Just any excuse to make more money, even when it's not needed to put the show on.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

It will be.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

On its own? No fucking chance, not PPV in the slightest, give it a brilliant, not good, brilliant undercard and its PPV.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Tyson Fury ‏@Tyson_Fury 1h 
@BarryHearn tell me y is fast Eddie sticking his nose in fury vs haye when he has 0 to do with it???


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Wallet said:


> It will be.


:yep And with a shit undercard no doubt, I expect Eddies reasoning will be its the only way the fight can be made, well heres a suggestion Edward, don't fucking make it then.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bill said:


> :yep And with a shit undercard no doubt, *I expect Eddies reasoning will be its the only way the fight can be made*, well heres a suggestion Edward, don't fucking make it then.


That's bollocks, all promoters love using that line to try and get the fans onside. PPV is only ever really neccessary (if at all) when a fighter is demanding so much money that Sky can't possibly afford him without it. Kessler was a recent example. He makes so much money in Denmark where he's the golden boy that it must have taken a monster fee to get him to come over.

Would Fury cost that much though? Surely not. I read both he and Haye will make in the region of £5m each if this fight happens on PPV. Fury can't have made even £1m for a single fight, not even the one with Cunningham.

It's all about Sky and Matchroom trying to con the naive into giving them their money when they shouldn't have too, this fight can be made without PPV. Just certain people are being greedy pricks.


----------



## redandwhiterob (Jun 9, 2013)

There is no way on earth Haye or Fury will get anywhere near £5 million each


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I will not pay for this, I just can't waste money on it knowing how chinny Fury is, and how much of a con artist Haye is. It could end in a round and I'm just not willing to take that chance. It has to be on Boxnation, otherwise I'll watch it online. Fury is just not proven at Haye's level.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

I knew the Froch/Kessler PPV would open the floodgates, now ever fighter will want PPV money and will start overpricing themselves in the hope of getting it. It will be Froch/Groves next Barker/Lee after, some people still think Eddies the saviour of the sport, :rofl I would urge these people to open their eyes and stay off the crack cocaine.


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)

Scorpio78 said:


> more of a ppv than any past khan fight
> 
> I would pay for this
> 
> prefer this to the froch / Kessler ppv


Yep I would buy it also. But would hope the undercard is good.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Of course it's a pay per view fight. That's how the business works.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Fury really is a fruit loop,he`s been ranting to the WBN website.This fight won`t happen without Hearn and Sky ppv involvement imo unless he wants far less money because Sky only seem to trust Hearn at the moment and if they ended up on primetime how much less money is that..In the ifilm video yesterday Hearn was full of praise for Fury and Hearn just gave his opinion when asked a question on the fight.I think Fury is jelous of the way people seem to like how Hearn comes across on the ifilm videos


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Roe said:


> Of course it's a pay per view fight. That's how the business works.


You sound like Steve Bunce Roe. :lol:


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

some 'hardcore' fans may be against it , but the casuals and general public will lap it up


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

im hoping for degale vs groves 2 as the main support. 

if they make that i will defo buy


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

It'll be a PPV.....not that it should be.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bill said:


> You sound like Steve Bunce Roe. :lol:


Yeah I noticed that. :lol: I was tempted to pust 'Adios' on the end but then it would seem like I was just taking the piss.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Roe said:


> Yeah I noticed that. :lol: I was tempted to pust 'Adios' on the end but then it would seem like I was just taking the piss.


:lol:


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> im hoping for degale vs groves 2 as the main support.
> if they make that i will defo buy


I like your optimism but theres not a cat in hells chance of that happening mate.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

It's obviously going to be PPV, are people in someway surprised by this? This will do massive PPV numbers so at the end of the day whether we like it or not it make sense for it to be PPV for those that matter. 

Would I buy it, that would probably depend on the undercard, unlike the Froch vs Kessler fight which I was happy to buy because of the main event, this one I'd be wanting a strong undercard before parting with my 15 notes. That said it will be such a big fight with casual fans loads of my mates will probably get it so will just go round there's to watch it.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

GazOC said:


> I like your optimism but theres not a cat in hells chance of that happening mate.


Saint Eddie would want that to be PPV on its own.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

stevebhoy87 said:


> It's obviously going to be PPV, are people in someway surprised by this? This will do massive PPV numbers so at the end of the day whether we like it or not it make sense for it to be PPV for those that matter.
> 
> Would I buy it, that would probably depend on the undercard, unlike the Froch vs Kessler fight which I was happy to buy because of the main event, this one I'd be wanting a strong undercard before parting with my 15 notes. That said it will be such a big fight with casual fans loads of my mates will probably get it so will just go round there's to watch it.


I am surprised its PPV, I thought Hearn cared about the fans, I thought he loved the fans, its shocking this new czar of boxing is as greedy as the rest. :-(


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd love to see Galahad vs Quigg on the undercard if the fight does happen, not sure if they'd make that fight at this stage though


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

GazOC said:


> I like your optimism but theres not a cat in hells chance of that happening mate.


then im not buying

fuck haye


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bill said:


> I am surprised its PPV, I thought Hearn cared about the fans, I thought he loved the fans, its shocking this new czar of boxing is as greedy as the rest. :-(


Yeah, we never saw that coming did we? ;-)


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Is a fight PPV? I essentially regard it as the answer to the following two questions on a flowchart.

1. Can the fighters reservation prices (purses) be reached using a non-PPV revenue model i.e. regular Sky.

YES - It's not a PPV fight e.g. Froch-Bute
NO - Q2

2. Can the fighters reservation prices (purses) be reached using a PPV revenue model
YES - It's a PPV fight
NO - It's economically unfeasible. For example, if Amir Khan asked for £5m to rematch Paul McCloskey. You could argue Mayweather-Pacquiao is another example.

With regards to Haye-Fury. It's two world level contenders, British heavyweights, both of which can talk a good game and have significant mainstream profiles. I do have every sympathy with boxing fans who resent PPV but this will make a ton of money on Sky Box Office.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Yeah, we never saw that coming did we? ;-)


:yep He can still do no wrong in some peoples eyes, @Jack especially, he made a crazy post at the other place a few weeks back saying PPV is good for the sport and wants more of them, somehow I doubt he would have said that if Frank was putting fights on Sky box office.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Given the relatively low level of Furys purses up to now I'd say the flowchart fir this fight is even simpler:

Will the fight make a lot more money as a PPV than it would as a non PPV?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Haye-Fury is a much worse fight than Haye-Charr


Stopped reading there. Utter bullshit!!

Have you ever even seen Charr fight?? His best win is a beyond shot Danny Williams!

Do you really believe that line, just more hyperbole.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

To put it into perspective Haye/Chisora had massive coverage and was highly anticipated due to the Brawl in Germany, boxnation picked it up and cost a tenner plus you had the tv channel for a month, please justify Haye/Fury costing £15 pound for one night only?


----------



## tdw (Jun 6, 2012)

Bill said:


> To put it into perspective Haye/Chisora had massive coverage and was highly anticipated due to the Brawl in Germany, boxnation picked it up and cost a tenner plus you had the tv channel for a month, please justify Haye/Fury costing £15 pound for one night only?


1. Fury will want more than Chisora

2. Boxnation were using it to try and grow the channel


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

tdw said:


> 1. Fury will want more than Chisora
> 
> 2. Boxnation were using it to try and grow the channel


Fury has done nothing to warrant more money than Chisora and I don't really get the second point, it was good value on boxnation it's not when a similar type of fight is on box office.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Definitely PPV, I'll pay if the undercard is good, maybe Quigg can fight that Cuban dude for the WBA belt.


----------



## One Inferno (Jun 12, 2013)

Clearly a PPV and probably one of the more worthy ones


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Stopped reading there. Utter bullshit!!
> 
> Have you ever even seen Charr fight?? His best win is a beyond shot Danny Williams!
> 
> Do you really believe that line, just more hyperbole.


A guy who has Fury in his avatar, I can understand why you would say that.

Yes, Charr-Haye is a better fight than Haye-Fury. Haye's going to blast Fury whenever he will want to.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Bill said:


> To put it into perspective Haye/Chisora had massive coverage and was highly anticipated due to the Brawl in Germany, boxnation picked it up and cost a tenner plus you had the tv channel for a month, please justify Haye/Fury costing £15 pound for one night only?


Fury will want double the amount Chisora got at least(he might not warrant it but that's what he and mick will think he`s worth),for the money both fighters want and the fact it will be limited to a 20000 arena because of the football season this fight will only be on one of two channels Sky ppv or Primetime.Out of the two Sky can build up the show better unless channel 5 can do some build up shows.Hopefully this will have a good undercard to make it more value for money.I`m not saying it`s right but that's the reason this fight will be ppv and the fact the casuals will buy in to it and it will proberly be a sucsess which of course will unfortunately lead to more ppvs.The extra 15000 ticket sales and the fact that Chisora was proberly on nowhere near the amount Fury will want was how wazza could afford to do that show and the undercard was dire.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> A guy who has Fury in his avatar, I can understand why you would say that.
> 
> Yes, Charr-Haye is a better fight than Haye-Fury. Haye's going to blast Fury whenever he will want to.


Listen Haye would blast Charr out alot easier and nobody gave two shits about that fight. Fury can beat Haye. Hes all wrong for Haye, if he fights smart.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

If Haye/Fury is such a big fight, why not hold it in a stadium and generate more income that way? Why does Sky and Hearn have to fleece long suffering boxing fans by charging them extra, you don't see football, rugby and cricket on PPV, for a supposed dying sport they know how to charge for it.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

'Worthy' in what respect? Seriously, what standards do some of you have. If you're willing to fork out £15 for some trash talk and an easy win for Haye, more power to you, but you're one of the reasons rubbish like this is condoned.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Listen Haye would blast Charr out alot easier and nobody gave two shits about that fight. Fury can beat Haye. Hes all wrong for Haye, if he fights smart.


:rofl


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Fury will want double the amount Chisora got at least(he might not warrant it but that's what he and mick will think he`s worth),for the money both fighters want and the fact it will be limited to a 20000 arena because of the football season this fight will only be on one of two channels Sky ppv or Primetime.Out of the two Sky can build up the show better unless channel 5 can do some build up shows.Hopefully this will have a good undercard to make it more value for money.I`m not saying it`s right but that's the reason this fight will be ppv and the fact the casuals will buy in to it and it will proberly be a sucsess which of course will unfortunately lead to more ppvs.The extra 15000 ticket sales and the fact that Chisora was proberly on nowhere near the amount Fury will want was how wazza could afford to do that show and the undercard was dire.


Could they not fight the weekend a football team plays away from home?

Old Traffords too big though really. Furys a United fan, Haye I dont think is a big football fan so not alot of options.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

This will get more casual/mainstream interest than Froch/Kessler. Way more. 

They're not going to miss out on the PPV £ for this.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Is Fury dropping the Irish act for this fight and becoming British again?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Ishy said:


> This will get more casual/mainstream interest than Froch/Kessler. Way more.
> 
> They're not going to miss out on the PPV £ for this.


Hearn has had a taste of PPV money and likes it, whats sickening about it is half of his shows on normal sky are Prizefighters, where exactly is he looking after boxing fans and the best interest of the sport.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> This will get more casual/mainstream interest than Froch/Kessler. Way more.
> 
> They're not going to miss out on the PPV £ for this.


Maybe so, but if Sky do have 1/4 of a brain, they'll learn their lesson from Haye-Audley and say that it needs one hell of an undercard. I won't complain if it's a BRILLIANT undercard, like Bill said. Give me Groves-Steig on it, give me Quigg versus a good opponent, give me quality. Not some rubbish.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

£15 isnt even that much guys IF, BIG IF, there is a PROPER undercard. It cost 21.95 euro in Ireland from SKY, the scumbags so I'm getting ripped off even more. 
And that piece of shit ****** David Haye, I wouldnt piss on him if he was on fire. He deserves no such payday from Tyson Fury. 

Really Haye and Booth are cashing out in this fight, Haye is done after this. Anyway my plan is hopefully tickets to this fight, I would lump a large wedge on Fury , hopefully the odds will be generous since everyone gives him no chance. Hopefully that will pay for my flights hotel and tickets. Then a night in Manchester to celebrate.

AFTER THIS FIGHT HAYE WILL JOIN ME ON THE DOLE, MUHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :deal


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Could they not fight the weekend a football team plays away from home?
> 
> Old Traffords too big though really. Furys a United fan, Haye I dont think is a big football fan so not alot of options.


They could but many clubs wouldn't want to mess with there pitch during the season, The Milleniem stadium with the roof would be a option but I don`t think the fight would do more then 35000,I could be wrong though


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bill said:


> Hearn has had a taste of PPV money and likes it, whats sickening about it is half of his shows on normal sky are Prizefighters, where exactly is he looking after boxing fans and the best interest of the sport.


You can't blame him for taking the money but the 'for the fans' talk is bollocks like it is with all promoters.



Lazarus said:


> Maybe so, but if Sky do have 1/4 of a brain, they'll learn their lesson from Haye-Audley and say that it needs one hell of an undercard. I won't complain if it's a BRILLIANT undercard, like Bill said. Give me Groves-Steig on it, give me Quigg versus a good opponent, give me quality. Not some rubbish.


Haye/Audley was pathetic. Nelson and McGuigan on that massive touch screen in the studio going over 'tactics'. Eddie's got more than enough fighters now to put on a really good undercard but don't expect Groves/Stieglitz. Quigg/someone decent, Selby/someone good, Yafai in a stepup is the what I'd expect. Maybe Galahad or Eubank Jr will be on as well.

The fact is though, Haye/Fury is a big enough fight to sell itself without an undecard. We're (boxing fans that is) the only people who give a shit what else there is apart from the main event.


----------



## Barry Gibb's left Bollock (Jun 5, 2013)

All this fight needs is another Danny Dyer promo.



GazOC said:


> Will the fight make a lot more money as a PPV than it would as a non PPV?


The whole reason PPV's exist is because it allows promoters/fighters/networks to make even more money.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Bill said:


> Hearn has had a taste of PPV money and likes it, whats sickening about it is half of his shows on normal sky are Prizefighters, where exactly is he looking after boxing fans and the best interest of the sport.


6 out of 20 isn`t half and he has said he will reduce them when the prizefighter deal runs out.Haye and Fury purse demands will mean this will be ppv rather then anything sinister from Hearn.However I`m really in agreemeant with you that as a hardcore fan I would much prefer it to be on normal Sky or Channel 5(viewing figures would be huge) in the summer in a big stadium rather then fork out another 15 quid(even though I will proberly go to this and spend 10 times that)


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

@Ishy You're right I can't blame him but he could do a lot more to help soften the PPV blow, ie, better shows on Sky, getting rid of the horrid gimmick boxing that is Prizefighter, changing the PPV model so that it becomes value for money, quality undercards is a must in my opinion, if the main event is a stinker which I believe Haye/Fury will be ,then you have still had a good evenings boxing.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Should have Galahad Quigg on the undercard, with Groves De Gale II :deal


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Ashedward;231885[B said:


> ]6 out of 20 isn`t half [/B]and he has said he will reduce them when the prizefighter deal runs out.Haye and Fury purse demands will mean this will be ppv rather then anything sinister from Hearn.However I`m really in agreemeant with you that as a hardcore fan I would much prefer it to be on normal Sky or Channel 5(viewing figures would be huge) in the summer in a big stadium rather then fork out another 15 quid(even though I will proberly go to this and spend 10 times that)


I was never any good at maths. :lol: Although it does feel like they announce more Prizefighters than normal shows.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

That is a quality username @Barry Gibb's left Bollock :rofl


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

As Bill said, is Fury British again now? If it's in Manchester bank on him to come and say "I'm not going to lose in my hometown!"

Only a few months ago he was fully embracing the plastic Paddy angle.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> As Bill said, is Fury British again now? If it's in Manchester bank on him to come and say "I'm not going to lose in my hometown!"
> 
> Only a few months ago he was fully embracing the plastic Paddy angle.


Manchester is his hometown atsch

Hes British-Irish and thats good enough for me. Not sure why some people have such an obsession about that. Macklins basically the same.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

I hope this is not PPV and Sky have no play in it.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Bill said:


> I was never any good at maths. :lol: Although it does feel like they announce more Prizefighters than normal shows.


True,it does seem that there has been more then 5 this season so far with one coming up soon.Buncey on twitter seem to be having a fun day talking about this fight,he seems to think Primetime could be where this fight ends up and that they could offer more money to the fighters the Sky box office and Hearn being out of the picture as the promoter of this fight with the bonus of delayed coverage on C5,could happen I suppose but don`t see how primetime can offer more money then Sky ppv


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

What a stupid question, what a silly person this Lazarus character is. Haye vs Fury is a fucking phenomenal fight. The type of fight that you only get to see once in a life time. This is a blockbuster fight, pure show business, this guys is exactly why we follow the noble sport of boxing. I love this fight, I really do! The two best HW's in the World duking it out to find out who is numero uno, who is the best and they're both British!

The two best takers in the sport. Imagine the hype and build up once Sky Sports's machine gets behind this blockbuster. Pure entertainment for months will be had. This is great and will bring in millions of casual fans who are the true lifeblood of the sport. 

£15 is fucking cheap for this fight so stop fucking crying about it. Even if we had to pay the American market price in order to see this fight it would be worth it, fights of this magnitude don't come about often.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

I see a lot of complaining about SKY and Hearn making money but the main thing is the fighters are going to make a lot more.
Why wouldn't it be PPV? It sells even with a garbage undercard but there should be enough money in the pot to put on a decent one. I think the promoters should see this as a great opportunity to bring their other fighters into the public eye.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Duffy said:


> What a stupid question, what a silly person this Lazarus character is. Haye vs Fury is a fucking phenomenal fight. The type of fight that you only get to see once in a life time. This is a blockbuster fight, pure show business, this guys is exactly why we follow the noble sport of boxing. I love this fight, I really do! The two best HW's in the World duking it out to find out who is numero uno, who is the best and they're both British!
> 
> The two best takers in the sport. Imagine the hype and build up once Sky Sports's machine gets behind this blockbuster. Pure entertainment for months will be had. This is great and will bring in millions of casual fans who are the true lifeblood of the sport.
> 
> £15 is fucking cheap for this fight so stop fucking crying about it. Even if we had to pay the American market price in order to see this fight it would be worth it, fights of this magnitude don't come about often.


:rofl


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> True,it does seem that there has been more then 5 this season so far with one coming up soon.Buncey on twitter seem to be having a fun day talking about this fight,he seems to think Primetime could be where this fight ends up and that they could offer more money to the fighters the Sky box office and Hearn being out of the picture as the promoter of this fight with the bonus of delayed coverage on C5,could happen I suppose but don`t see how primetime can offer more money then Sky ppv


I can't see it being on Primetime I think Buncey must be on the sauce.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Poor Buncey. After all those years of being giddy over Haye, he now has to churn out any old tripe against anyone who is not on Boxnation.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

The reason why boxing is not as big is because of PPV, just imagine if all the biggest events in other sports where made PPV. All the tennis grand slam finals, World Champion/Olympic Athletics, it will eventually marginalise and destroy the sport. Sky made you mongy people believe that Froch vs Kessler was one of the biggest British fights of all time..? Which is aload of nonsense.

Afew 100,000 people watch that fight where has in the past Multi Millions of people watch Benn vs Eubank! over 15 Million.

"I can't stand SKY or PPV"...


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Duffy said:


> What a stupid question, what a silly person this Lazarus character is. Haye vs Fury is a fucking phenomenal fight. The type of fight that you only get to see once in a life time. This is a blockbuster fight, pure show business, this guys is exactly why we follow the noble sport of boxing. I love this fight, I really do! The two best HW's in the World duking it out to find out who is numero uno, who is the best and they're both British!
> 
> The two best takers in the sport. Imagine the hype and build up once Sky Sports's machine gets behind this blockbuster. Pure entertainment for months will be had. This is great and will bring in millions of casual fans who are the true lifeblood of the sport.
> 
> £15 is fucking cheap for this fight so stop fucking crying about it. Even if we had to pay the American market price in order to see this fight it would be worth it, fights of this magnitude don't come about often.


As first posts go? this is a shit one.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Bill said:


> I can't see it being on Primetime I think Buncey must be on the sauce.


Yep,i think so too


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

Bill said:


> To put it into perspective Haye/Chisora had massive coverage and was highly anticipated due to the Brawl in Germany, boxnation picked it up and cost a tenner plus you had the tv channel for a month, please justify Haye/Fury costing £15 pound for one night only?


Because Fury is much better than Chisora! He's the new non robot version of Vitali Klitschko and he's a Brit too. Get behind the lads.


----------



## Joaquín Guzmán (May 8, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Was just reading that it'll supposedly be a PPV and don't understand how and why. I'm assuming it would be on Sky, and if so, didn't they clearly state that if a fight will be on PPV, it'll have to be something of a certain quality, not something equal to that of the Haye-Audley debacle. Haye-Fury is a much worse fight than Haye-Charr and the only reason it's being touted as PPV is because of the trash talk we'll get, which will probably be horribly cringey and embarrassing if anything. Sky would be disgusting to even think about putting this sort of fight on PPV. It's nowhere near of such quality and if the rubbish they're going to talk pre-fight is a justification of charging us £15 or whatever, then the head of Sky Boxing needs to be sacked. It's not even funny, who the hell besides some moronic fan would pay for this sort of pay per view?
> 
> Would you?


Nah, Laz....I'd rather pay for Khan-Mccloskey any day of the week.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Peter said:


> Nah, Laz....I'd rather pay for Khan-Mccloskey any day of the week.


Me too, man. Me too...


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Take your fan hats of and put your business ones on. Look at it from the perspective of the people involved in making this fight, they may well be monopolizing new age bastards, but they are also "smart" people. They know *already* before a fight like this, that the masses will pay for this fight basically of the build up alone. Whether we like it or not as fans, its a Box Office fight. There is just no way in this day and age that they will put it on any other channel. If they do and you dont have to pay for it, I'll be the first to applaud them.

But the overwhelming feeling I get from everyone involved in this fight, is that they all agree that it has to be PPV to make this fight happen. So why wouldnt it be?

There is nothing the fan can do, other than pay or dont pay. The choice is yours. Your decision effects the future. If you dont believe in PPV. Dont buy it. Buying it after complaining about it is invalid. If you want to see the end of PPV, then its necessary for YOU to take action against it. Still paying for it does absoloutely nothing but encourage more of it.

Vote with your wallets.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

- DC - said:


> But the overwhelming feeling I get from everyone involved in this fight, is that they all agree that it has to be PPV to make this fight happen. So why wouldnt it be?


Disagree with that part DC. They tried that line with Froch-Kessler and at least it had justification because Kessler could earn a lot of money fighting in Denmark so why should he fight in England for less? But where else is Fury going to get anything like £5 million from a single fight? Not even sure Haye has any realistic options at the moment to generate that sort of purse.

Haye-Fury doesn't have to be PPV for it to happen, it could happen without PPV with more reasonable purses but its going to PPV because it will generate a lot of money. Admittedly its the same end result but I'm not buying that "it has to be PPV to happen" line this time.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Disagree with that part DC. They tried that line with Froch-Kessler and at least it had justification because Kessler could earn a lot of money fighting in Denmark so why should he fight in England for less? But where else is Fury going to get anything like £5 million from a single fight? Not even sure Haye has any realistic options at the moment to generate that sort of purse.
> 
> Haye-Fury doesn't have to be PPV for it to happen, it could happen without PPV with more reasonable purses but its going to PPV because it will generate a lot of money. Admittedly its the same end result but I'm not buying that "it has to be PPV to happen" line this time.


I wonder if Hearn will try that excuse when he makes Froch/Groves PPV later this year or next?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bill said:


> I wonder if Hearn will try that excuse when he makes Froch/Groves PPV later this year or next?


Its a good line. "Look guys, really sorry about this. I don't WANT to make this fight a PPV but I've just GOT to do it or the fight won't happen"


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

GazOC said:


> Disagree with that part DC. They tried that line with Froch-Kessler and at least it had justification because Kessler could earn a lot of money fighting in Denmark so why should he fight in England for less? But where else is Fury going to get anything like £5 million from a single fight? Not even sure Haye has any realistic options at the moment to generate that sort of purse.
> 
> Haye-Fury doesn't have to be PPV for it to happen, it could happen without PPV with more reasonable purses but its going to PPV because it will generate a lot of money. Admittedly its the same end result but I'm not buying that "it has to be PPV to happen" line this time.


I'm of the viewpoint that the Sky Sports channels are all pay per view anyway, considering how much people have to pay to gain access to them. If Fury-Haye is on Sky Sports, in my eyes that is still PPV. But if you are going to charge another £15 for the fight, then the rest of the card has to be absolutely tremendous. Considering neither Haye or Fury currently hold a world title, I would expect at the very least a world title fight somewhere on the card. If they charge £15 like they did Froch-Kessler II and the card is just as bad as that. Then its inexcusable.

Boxing PPV has moved on. In America you aint just getting 1 fight, they are trying to give 2-3 fights on stacked cards. Boxing in this country also needs to evolve and move forwards to justify PPV prices. Its not acceptable anymore for just 1 fight. If the fight flops, then what?

Having 2 or 3 potentially cracking fights, it will be very rare if all 2-3 fail to deliver. Its all about risk management. The more fights the better. Which means less of a chance of a flopped PPV and less of a chance of fan backlash from those who paid the coin for the PPV.

I also said before the fight, that Froch-Kessler II could potentially change the face again of PPV in this country, depending on its success. They will do a lot more of it if it proves a success.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Its a good line. "Look guys, really sorry about this. I don't WANT to make this fight a PPV but I've just GOT to do it or the fight won't happen"


A lot of people have fell for it and the sad thing is, as long as people are willing to pay for PPV it will always be around, people can say its only £15 pound as much as they like, it's £15 you shouldn't have to pay, not if you already subscribe to Sky sports and lets face it, their overall boxing output is pathetic.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

What pissed me off about Froch/Kessler was they could have had it non-PPV if it was in Denmark again but Froch wasn't willing to travel and wanted a massive purse.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Strange thing is Bill/ DC a lot of people regard anything on regular Sky Sports as being "free". Don't ask me why...


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Well its not bloody free Gaz!!!! :lol:

How much is Sky Sports monthly? I understand it is a separate package, divide and rule and all that....

The counter to that from the Sky Sports defenders will be: "Well its not solely Boxing"

The FACT is, its not free, whatever they show. For those customers paying the top rate to get the channels to be asked to pay another £15 for fights like everyone else, is ridiculous.

Daylight robbery and it needs to stop! But it wont because people will keep paying the price they set.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Vitali vacates the WBC title. Someone Haye and Fury fight for the vacant title. Would it now be PPV worthy?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Well its not bloody free Gaz!!!! :lol:
> 
> How much is Sky Sports monthly? I understand it is a separate package, divide and rule and all that....
> 
> ...


Whoa!!! I know its not free, I'm just saying by some strange reasoning I've seen people post about fight cards on Sky Sports being "free". I don't see the logic in that either.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Roe said:


> Vitali vacates the WBC title. Someone Haye and Fury fight for the vacant title. Would it now be PPV worthy?


To some maybe but I don't count the alphabet belts as world titles, Wlads the only world champion.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Vitali vacates the WBC title. Someone Haye and Fury fight for the vacant title. Would it now be PPV worthy?


No, but the title would probably sell more buys. I'm sure they'll find a silver or interim title to pin on it.


----------



## - DC - (Jun 7, 2013)

Nah I think you misunderstood me there Gaz mate. I know you agree with me. I was saying that aimed at those who do say its free if its on Sky Sports, its bloody not free!


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

- DC - said:


> Nah I think you misunderstood me there Gaz mate. I know you agree with me. I was saying that aimed at those who do say its free if its on Sky Sports, its bloody not free!


Apologies DC, must have misread. Bloody work getting in the way of posting!


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

I quite like PPV. Nobody wants to pay for it so everyone comes up here and just get me a few tinnies. If 10 people come round and get me 4 beers each I wind up with more beer than i can drink for 15 quid. I end up making on it if truth be told.


----------



## davez (Jul 16, 2012)

my viewpoint is... Given that Eddie Hearn loves to stack his cards with a few top names... Even if we try to fight it this Fury vs Haye event will likely be shown on Sky Sports Box Office at the cost of £14.95 in advance or £20.95 on the night of the event. A repeat showing will take place one or two weeks later on Sky Sports and a further NATIONAL repeat will take place around 3-6 weeks after the event on Channel 5 then 2 months down the line Eurosport will air the fight.

The event in my head will have an undercard that sees some of Hennesey's fighters vs. Hayemaker/Matchroom fighters... possibly James DeGale vs. George Groves II as the main undercard attraction with Chris Eubank Jr. and Hughie Fury appearing and possibly a couple of the lesser known (or as equal level to Eubank Jr. & Hughie Fury) Matchroom fighters like Kal Yafai, Scott Quigg, Rocky Fielding, Eric Ochieng also appearing.... I don't know if they'd all fight each other or if they fight individual bouts against foreign opponents? but the jist of it is that it's definitely PPV.

Do I like PPV? no not at all... Have I purchased PPV fights in the past? Yes! Have I purchased PPV fights recently? Yes I ordered two events last month they were Jamie McDonnell vs. Julio Ceja (on Primetime) & Carl Froch vs. Mikkel Kessler II (on Sky Sports Box Office). What happened? I got burned badly as both of these fights appeared in full on normal Sky Sports a week later. 

No matter how good the card is... I don't care and now point blank refuse to pay PPV prices. fuck that!


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

I would pay, but not if it is shown on non-PPV TV soon after, which no doubt it will be, Sky normally show a PPV fight about a week or so afterwards on SS1


----------



## The bodysnatcher (Jun 4, 2013)

i was happy to pay the £10 a month for boxnation and would pop down my local to watch the sky cards (cant afford the full sky package and that buy sky sports for a day for £10 is a joke, in the past ive paid for the big fights on ppv but on this occasion unless the undercard is stacked (highly unlikely) i think i'll be popping down to yates and saving my money, i just cant see fury learning his lesson from the overhand right and it''l be timber before the 3rd round.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

How do people still not get it? If it will make money it will be PPV and this most definitely will sell well. Quality really doesn't come into it if half the country is going to buy the fight.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

ImElvis666 said:


> How do people still not get it? If it will make money it will be PPV and this most definitely will sell well. Quality really doesn't come into it if half the country is going to buy the fight.


I think everybody does get it, they just don't like it.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Bill said:


> I think everybody does get it, they just don't like it.





> Was just reading that it'll supposedly be a PPV and don't understand how and why.


That's the first sentence in the thread. :conf


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

ImElvis666 said:


> That's the first sentence in the thread. :conf


:lol: Fair dues.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

No, No and fuck No.

People piss and moan about Froch / Kessler being PPV but don't have any issues with a WBO Inter-Continental title fight being PPV? 

The undercard will be dog shit. There will be three or four fights shown live and there will be lots of 'tactics truck' shite for the 'casuals'

Sky, Hearn and whoever the fuck else can fuck right off if they think i'm paying £15 for this. 

n.b. i don't mind the idea of the fight itself i just really, really object to it being a PPV fight.


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

The fight is a foregone conclusion IMO and normally one I'd just stream, but I'm tempted to pay the PPV to see Fury get sparked in glorious HD.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Definitely PPV, I'll pay if the undercard is good, maybe Quigg can fight that Cuban dude for the WBA belt.


Im sure that Rigondeaux would jump at the chance of fighting a near complete unknown, in that unknowns back-yard, and stuck somewhere on the undercard


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

*Fuck me*



Duffy said:


> What a stupid question, what a silly person this Lazarus character is. Haye vs Fury is a fucking phenomenal fight. The type of fight that you only get to see once in a life time. This is a blockbuster fight, pure show business, this guys is exactly why we follow the noble sport of boxing. I love this fight, I really do! The two best HW's in the World duking it out to find out who is numero uno, who is the best and they're both British!
> 
> The two best takers in the sport. Imagine the hype and build up once Sky Sports's machine gets behind this blockbuster. Pure entertainment for months will be had. This is great and will bring in millions of casual fans who are the true lifeblood of the sport.
> 
> £15 is fucking cheap for this fight so stop fucking crying about it. Even if we had to pay the American market price in order to see this fight it would be worth it, fights of this magnitude don't come about often.


Class


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

As far as I know Rigondeaux and Gary Hyde his manager wanted either Mares, Frampton or Scott Quigg next. Mares is the target but because of TR-GB bullshit probably wont happen next. Rigos camp are actively seeking opponents now and its proving difficult. Quigg is supposed interim champ but Quigg-Salinas purse bids are up after today I think for the WBA regular belt.

Dont see Quigg fighting Rigo anytime soon nor Frampton. But they will have to eventually.


----------



## hamas (Jun 5, 2013)

icemax said:


> Im sure that Rigondeaux would jump at the chance of fighting a near complete unknown, in that unknowns back-yard, and stuck somewhere on the undercard


He means that other undefeated Cuban, (20-0,13 kos) Salinas :lol:


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

the only reason the fight is happening is because its PPV laz, i thought you were more intelligent than this my muslim brother


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

SouthpawSlayer said:


> the only reason the fight is happening is because its PPV laz, i thought you were more intelligent than this my muslim brother


He was having a rant and rightly so, a rant a day helps keep the doctor away as my dear old dad used to say, before he took his belt to me.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

It'll be PPV no doubt. Would I pay? Fuck no, the pub will show it.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

ero-sennin said:


> It'll be PPV no doubt. Would I pay? Fuck no, the pub will show it.


Pubs in good in theory I just can't watch boxing in them, I go to the pub for two purposes and two purposes only, to get my leg over or to get completely smashed, its usually the latter to be fair and if I try to mix the two? I end up waking up next to a fucking moose and a sense of self loathing to boot.


----------



## Roy Jones Jr's Jab (Jun 4, 2013)

CamelCase said:


> The fight is a foregone conclusion IMO and normally one I'd just stream, but I'm tempted to pay the PPV to see Fury get sparked in glorious HD.


Same here.


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

Bill said:


> He was having a rant and rightly so, a rant a day helps keep the doctor away as my dear old dad used to say, before he took his belt to me.


oh i thought he was being serious, it shouldnt be PPV as it is a mismatch but it doesnt matter this fight will sell so good sky are licking each others balls up in the boardroom, its gonna sell like hotcakes


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

SouthpawSlayer said:


> oh i thought he was being serious, it shouldnt be PPV as it is a mismatch but it doesnt matter this fight will sell so good sky are licking each others balls up in the boardroom, its gonna sell like hotcakes


Yep you are right, it will do massive numbers and will mean that PPV will be here to stay.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Bill said:


> Pubs in good in theory I just can't watch boxing in them, I go to the pub for two purposes and two purposes only, to get my leg over or to get completely smashed, its usually the latter to be fair and if I try to mix the two? I end up waking up next to a fucking moose and a sense of self loathing to boot.


:lol: Yeah pub can be hit and miss. Watched Froch/Bute at the pub sat with a couple of Welsh lads who wouldn't shut up about how Calzaghe would've schooled Froch.


----------



## The bodysnatcher (Jun 4, 2013)

ero-sennin said:


> :lol: Yeah pub can be hit and miss. Watched Froch/Bute at the pub sat with a couple of Welsh lads who wouldn't shut up about how Calzaghe would've schooled Froch.


i drink in quite a few pubs around central london and it can be a nightmare, both the haye/ruiz and haye/valuev fights i got completely smashed on snakebite but pulled on both occasions, i watched calzaghe/bika and had the whole gaff to myself, nobody seemed interested?
but then a few weeks back i got the landlord to put on the fury/cunningham fight in this posh old place that only had one screen and then halfway through the fight i turned around and the whole place was watching.

ive found a great little place in north london proper old mans pub thats down a side road not many know about, and the owners got a dodgy box so puts whatever i like on and ive got the place to myself, sometimes i like the busy atmosfear for the big fights and peace and quiet for the regular stuff.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

ero-sennin said:


> :lol: Yeah pub can be hit and miss. Watched Froch/Bute at the pub sat with a couple of Welsh lads who wouldn't shut up about how Calzaghe would've schooled Froch.


That would have been pure torture for me Ero, I probably would have got myself barred.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

It has PPV written all over it from top to bottom and all of the way through and some people want to deny it because they cannot see the fight as legitimate. 

They guys have signed a contract, that is as legitimate as it gets.

I do not see this worth purchasing as it will be a 5 round fight and it has no undercard having said that.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

hamas said:


> He means that other undefeated Cuban, (20-0,13 kos) Salinas :lol:


:smile


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

PPV bouts have to delivery entertainment and whilst this fight won't last too long, I don't think many fans will be disappointed if they buy it. Fury comes to fight and will pressure Haye into being more active himself, so I'm confident this would be a good fight. The only issue is, I'd fancy Haye to get a stoppage within 5 rounds, so there would need to be a good undercard, however, with Hennessy and Matchroom both having a say in that, it should be loaded.

As always, if people don't like a PPV, don't buy it. I wouldn't have an issue with an English title fight headlining a PPV card because I wouldn't buy it and I know it'd flop, therefore why would I care whether it's a legitimate bout or not? It doesn't hurt the sport to have fights like McDonnell/Ceja on PPV, never mind much more important fights and better cards.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

I also subscribe to the "don't like it, don't buy it" school of thought but PPV is bad for boxings popularity and we seem to be moving towards justifying PPV as a good thing for the sport or claiming that these fights wouldn't get made without PPV. 

Thats where I have a problem, as the saying goes "Don't piss on me and tell me its raining".


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Fury vs Haye is a 50/50 fight, and i honestly don't think Haye can stop Fury with one Hayemaker!

I think it will be a long tough hard fight, both guys sustaining mass damage.

After the fight, even if David Haye wins..? we will find out whether he really really wants to fight.

I am a loyal supporter of David Haye, but i am not so sure he really wants to fight for the right reasons.


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

same old story with the ppv debate you just end up goin round in circles

some are against it, some will watch for free, some will watch in the boozer but only on there terms, some dont care ,some will buy it, damn you casuals your not real fans

im in the camp i dont care, but i do think boxing in this country needs ppv and needs the publicity it brings. theres only 2 or 3 british fighters who can carry ppv just gotta see how far sky will push there luck with there opponents


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Jack said:


> PPV bouts have to delivery entertainment and whilst this fight won't last too long, I don't think many fans will be disappointed if they buy it. Fury comes to fight and will pressure Haye into being more active himself, so I'm confident this would be a good fight. The only issue is, I'd fancy Haye to get a stoppage within 5 rounds, so there would need to be a good undercard, however, with Hennessy and Matchroom both having a say in that, it should be loaded.
> 
> As always, if people don't like a PPV, don't buy it. I wouldn't have an issue with an English title fight headlining a PPV card because I wouldn't buy it and I know it'd flop, therefore why would I care whether it's a legitimate bout or not? It doesn't hurt the sport to have fights like McDonnell/Ceja on PPV, never mind much more important fights and better cards.


For someone that has Carlos Monzon as an avatar, you really do talk shit at times.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

If boxing was such a dying sport why do sky and/or Eddie charge extra to watch a decent fight, I will tell you why, boxing isn't as dead as some would leave you to believe, they know that there is a market for the noble art and exploit that fact for every penny, don't get me wrong Fury/Haye is a decent fight but PPV? no sorry, its taking the piss and all of you that buy it and continue to support it, it is only damaging the sport, I firmly believe that, you are basically saying, 'yes take my money, I'm a gullible cunt'.


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

boxings hardly thriving theres a hardcore of less than 150k who watch it on tv regularly and less than 5k who watch it live these number can grow to 1.5 million on ch5 and 20k live depending on event standard. 

whats that about the same interest in a 3rd divison football club or county cricket


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

malt vinegar said:


> boxings hardly thriving theres a hardcore of less than 150k who watch it on tv regularly and less than 5k who watch it live these number can grow to 1.5 million on ch5 and 20k live depending on event standard.
> 
> whats that about the same interest in a 3rd divison football club or county cricket


Lets imagine what you say is true, in 3rd division football or in county cricket you don't get charged £15 quid extra for a game that could be mildly good, has there ever been a PPV cricket game?


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

ppv cricket has happened but not in this country. im sure if sky threw there marketing machine behind it they could sell a few if they did it aswell

boxing has always had a different structure in compatative sport - there is no standard league or fixture a major event is something out of the ordinary 

like i said before you can just go round in circles about ppv at the end of the day if you dont like it dont buy it plenty of ways to watch it for free and if it upsets you that much dont watch it at all

but boxing is not thriving in britain its a minority sport if hearn doesnt make a go of it with sky this time around it could die on its his arse as a legitiamte professional sport


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

malt vinegar said:


> ppv cricket has happened but not in this country. im sure if sky threw there marketing machine behind it they could sell a few if they did it aswell
> 
> boxing has always had a different structure in compatative sport - there is no standard league or fixture a major event is something out of the ordinary
> 
> ...


If that's the case then Hearn should be doing less PPV and concentrating on making the normal shows on sky as good as possible, if boxing is dying on its arse, why the hell is he charging people extra?


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Bill said:


> If that's the case then Hearn should be doing less PPV and concentrating on making the normal shows on sky as good as possible, if boxing is dying on its arse, why the hell is he charging people extra?


Thats a pretty valid point


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

icemax said:


> Thats a pretty valid point


Cheers ice, the whole concept just doesn't sit right, its all a bit arse about face.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

So are we saying we should be thanking Hearn and Sky for these PPVs?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

He is the saviour of boxing after all Gaz. :smile


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Just realized I've been looking at this all wrong. Hearn/ Sky arn't trying to make extra money from making these fights PPV, they are just trying to popularize the sport.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Just realized I've been looking at this all wrong. Hearn/ Sky arn't trying to make extra money from making these fights PPV, they are just trying to popularize the sport.


_Lex parsimoniae_ :deal


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm going to send Eddie my money now, today, this minute, how could I not support the PPV model and surefire growth of the sport.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Had to Google that Ice. I use the anglo Occams Razor:smile


----------



## GucciMane (Jul 31, 2012)

Bill said:


> If boxing was such a dying sport why do sky and/or Eddie charge extra to watch a decent fight, I will tell you why, boxing isn't as dead as some would leave you to believe, they know that there is a market for the noble art and exploit that fact for every penny, don't get me wrong Fury/Haye is a decent fight but PPV? no sorry, its taking the piss and all of you that buy it and continue to support it, it is only damaging the sport, I firmly believe that, you are basically saying, 'yes take my money, I'm a gullible cunt'.


No i dont think boxing is dying, but it is not popular enough to generate the money required to pay these fighters.

There is talk Haye and Fury want 10 million to split.


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Obviously the promoters are in the game to make money and that is why this fight WILL be PPV - and people will buy it. 

If they were in boxing to popularise it they'd stick it on 5 free for everyone.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

GucciMane said:


> No i dont think boxing is dying, but it is not popular enough to generate the money required to pay these fighters.
> 
> *There is talk Haye and Fury want 10 million to split.*


That is an absurd amount and it shouldn't be up to long suffering boxing fans to pay them that, I'd rather the fight didn't happen then to pay for their greediness.


----------



## GucciMane (Jul 31, 2012)

Bill said:


> That is an absurd amount and it shouldn't be up to long suffering boxing fans to pay them that, I'd rather the fight didn't happen then to pay for their greediness.


I totally agree with you. That number is too high for this fight, but its impossible to regulate boxing finances because the structure of the sport is so messed up.

As has been said many times before, you don't agree with it, then don't buy it.

I really don't buy into the theory that somehow PPV is damaging the sport.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

I'll pay and come on here after and bitch about how I've been robbed.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

What is Furys highest previous purse? 

Seems to me Haye wants an easy payday and Fury wants paying well before people realize the show is up.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

its simple.

no way should this be ppv. why? because they both know how to talk shit?

hope fury knocks him out as i cant stand haye


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

GucciMane said:


> I totally agree with you. That number is too high for this fight, but its impossible to regulate boxing finances because the structure of the sport is so messed up.
> 
> As has been said many times before, you don't agree with it, then don't buy it.
> 
> I really don't buy into the theory that somehow PPV is damaging the sport.


You are purposely restricting the number of viewers by putting fights on Box Office.


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

ppv is just greed.

the tickets will sell out.

didn't bother with froch-kessler (mainly cos it clashed with CL final).

only way u can take a stand is boycott it. :rolleyes


----------



## GucciMane (Jul 31, 2012)

Bill said:


> You are purposely restricting the number of viewers by putting fights on Box Office.


Are we in agreement that this fight wouldnt take place without PPV revenue?

I cant see Haye or Fury fighting for a few hundred grand a piece for this fight.

So then really you are not restricting the viewing figulres because the alternative is the fight does not occur.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

GucciMane said:


> Are we in agreement that this fight wouldnt take place without PPV revenue?
> 
> I cant see Haye or Fury fighting for a few hundred grand a piece for this fight.
> 
> So then really you are not restricting the viewing figulres because the alternative is the fight does not occur.


They could generate more income by holding it in a stadium and paying them a more realistic amount of money, It wouldn't have to be PPV then, the fight is a bit of a mismatch at this present moment in time if I'm honest, they would be better off showing the fight for free and charging a £5 to watch the press conference.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm gonna suggest some unrealistic undercard fights just because I get a kick out of it, so go fuck yourselves.

Darren Barker v Andy Lee.
Scott Quigg v Kid Galahad.
Hughie Fury v John McDermott.

That's a PPV I'd happily pay for.


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

they will probably have a white collar show as the undercard, id still pay for this cause i want to see fury put to sleep


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

Bill said:


> You are purposely restricting the number of viewers by putting fights on Box Office.


same with sky sports and boxnation

without ppv these fights wouldnt happen anyway so nothing is being restricted. if boxing was a real draw for sky that could drive subscribers and guarantee a million subsribers on 12 month contracts this fight would be on normal skysports. if it was a real draw for tv ratings, sponsorship and advertising it would be on itv instead of talent shows

if sky lose interest in boxing the sport would get virtually no coverage and then you dont have to worry about viewers getting restricted or being able to watch british boxing for free because there will be none.

to get your fix you can pay 50 quid a ticket go to your local town hall and watch bulgarians get knocked about in 6 rounders


----------



## GucciMane (Jul 31, 2012)

Bill said:


> They could generate more income by holding it in a stadium and paying them a more realistic amount of money, It wouldn't have to be PPV then, the fight is a bit of a mismatch at this present moment in time if I'm honest, they would be better off showing the fight for free and charging a £5 to watch the press conference.


Its a good idea in theory, but getting a fighter to take a much smaller purse is easier said than done.

Especially when Haye thinks he is a bigger superstar than he actually is, and appears be in the sport for the money...and then Fury who is not going to take this big a risk without getting paid.

What would you consider a realistic and acceptable purse for Haye and Fury if they did fight?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Haye-Fury is a much worse fight than Haye-Charr


What? It's clearly far better than that. On what planet is Charr a better opponent than Fury?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Yeah, Charr would get beaten easily by Fury. I'm not sure anyone who has seen both fight would consider Charr a better fighter. His best win is either over a shot Williams or Airich. Fury has beaten Chisora, Cunningham and Johnson, who are all superior to Charr.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

GazOC said:


> Just realized I've been looking at this all wrong. Hearn/ Sky arn't trying to make extra money from making these fights PPV, they are just trying to popularize the sport.


They're trying to make as much as they can but that is fantastic for the sport. The more massive groups like Sky can profit from boxing, the better it is for the sport because it means they'll do everything they can to popularize it. It means more shows about boxing, it means more exposure in the papers, on the radio and on news channels. This doesn't just sell more PPV buys, it has an effect on the rest of the sport, all the way down to small hall shows and amateur cards. When Sky back a PPV, it doesn't just have an affect on that PPV, it means the entire sport gets more focus.

Boxing needs big businesses to want it to succeed and without that financial incentive, big businesses aren't going to be there. The reason boxing needs these companies involved are because they're the ones who provide a mainstream platform for a minority sport. When was the last time a non-PPV fight was hyped as much as Froch/Kessler II was?

The argument against PPV seems to be oblivious of this fact. It's like living in a dream world, where the come back argument is "stick it on terrestrial" or "it'd do good numbers on Sky Sports 1". I'd love that to be the case but it isn't. It's unrealistic.

Like I've said before, the greatest move by any promoter in history was to put on PPV shows. It limited the audience but it brought in massive investment and for that reason, it enhanced the exposure. That doesn't mean to say PPV should be unlimited - it _has_ to be - but it does have a place in the growth of the sport. Boxing is difference to football, cricket etc., because it's a niche sport and doesn't guarantee mainstream attention.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

GucciMane said:


> Its a good idea in theory, but getting a fighter to take a much smaller purse is easier said than done.
> 
> Especially when Haye thinks he is a bigger superstar than he actually is, and appears be in the sport for the money...and then Fury who is not going to take this big a risk without getting paid.
> 
> What would you consider a realistic and acceptable purse for Haye and Fury if they did fight?


Their purses? I haven't got a clue when it comes to that stuff but if it was me, Haye a million, Fury half of that or a 70/30 split on a certain % of ticket sales and other income? I am a tight fisted wanker though.


----------



## GucciMane (Jul 31, 2012)

Bill said:


> Their purses? I haven't got a clue when it comes to that stuff but if it was me, Haye a million, Fury half of that or a 70/30 split on a certain % of ticket sales and other income? I am a tight fisted wanker though.


:lol: fair enough.

Maybe if we get Tysons Ma a periwinkle blue caravan he will be happy to take the fight :smile


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

Jack said:


> They're trying to make as much as they can but that is fantastic for the sport. The more massive groups like Sky can profit from boxing, the better it is for the sport because it means they'll do everything they can to popularize it. It means more shows about boxing, it means more exposure in the papers, on the radio and on news channels. This doesn't just sell more PPV buys, it has an effect on the rest of the sport, all the way down to small hall shows and amateur cards. When Sky back a PPV, it doesn't just have an affect on that PPV, it means the entire sport gets more focus.
> 
> Boxing needs big businesses to want it to succeed and without that financial incentive, big businesses aren't going to be there. The reason boxing needs these companies involved are because they're the ones who provide a mainstream platform for a minority sport. *When was the last time a non-PPV fight was hyped as much as Froch/Kessler II was?
> *
> ...


David Haye vs Chisora. Probably one of the top 3 British fights of all time. Boxnation is a subscription channel like Sky.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Jack, I respect you as a poster but really have a strange way of looking at this whole thing IMHO.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

HBO will hardly be interested in this will they? Their schedule is hardly jam packed. Would have been pretty cool to have a face off with Kellerman and a 24/7 series!


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

This is definitely a PPV worthy fight. Hearn has to improve the quality of the undercard this time round though as there won't be no CL final on.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

Duffy said:


> David Haye vs Chisora. Probably one of the top 3 British fights of all time. Boxnation is a subscription channel like Sky.


There is a difference between Sky Sports & BoxNation not matter what people like to say.


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Froch vs Kessler was marginalised to afew 100,000 PPV buys.

If Eddie Hearn thinks he is a great promoter he needs to show it! Anybody can promote a boxing show, with Sky Backing them! Big deal.

Eddie Hearn's doing nothing dynamic business wise.

Chisora vs Haye was bigger than Froch vs Kessler. 

Sky build up a distorted view of this world to its viewers.

"Wow look that TV channel that talks about sunday league football all day, is saying something about boxing! This must be a massive fight"...

Chisora vs Haye was by far bigger than Froch vs Kessler.

Note: Why is Hearn being given credit for making PPV fights on sky..?


----------



## Catman (Jun 16, 2013)

Smooth said:


> This is definitely a PPV worthy fight. Hearn has to improve the quality of the undercard this time round though as there won't be no CL final on.


hmm. A prospect decked by a blown up cruiser in his last fight versus a man who froze like a farmfoods chicken in his biggest fight? Sure its a fascinating dust-up on a scale of Benn-Eubanks first encounter, but people really need to think about what they are saying when proclaiming fights PPV 'worthy'. Its almost begging promoters to rip we the fans off. On the subject of Eubank-Benn, those fights werent PPV & both were huge and I bet my bottom dollar that everyone involved in the trilogy made an absolute mint out of it, and british boxing still lives off it to a small extent.
British boxing neeeds fights NOT to be PPV for it to prosper. I dont understand fans deathwishes proclaiming fights to be PPV worthy. No-one really wants to pay big bucks to see a fight on TV.


----------



## malt vinegar (Jun 5, 2013)

Smooth said:


> This is definitely a PPV worthy fight. Hearn has to improve the quality of the undercard this time round though as there won't be no CL final on.


watch out for a ppv to be announced nov 16th cud be the date of a possible england world cup play off game - probably be froch again but this haye fury could drag on for months


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

yeah i'll pay


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

robpalmer135 said:


> There is a difference between Sky Sports & BoxNation not matter what people like to say.


False. Grow up guy.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> Froch vs Kessler was marginalised to afew 100,000 PPV buys.
> 
> If Eddie Hearn thinks he is a great promoter he needs to show it! Anybody can promote a boxing show, with Sky Backing them! Big deal.
> 
> ...


This guy knows the score. "Kessler vs Froch 2 is a bigger British fight than Lewis vs Bruno". Erm, you what? What nonsense. Kessler was considered on the slide way back last decade when Calzaghe schooled him easily, nevermind when Froch lost to the old past it version of Kessler the first time. If truth be told Bute vs Froch was a much bigger fight than Froch vs Kessler 2. But where are all the indoctrinated Murdoch fan boys going on about that? They don't exist because it wasn't a PPV fight, because the tedious Sky Sports News presented by a bit of fanny didn't tell these numbskulls that it was a huge fight 24/7.

Things like this make me lose faith in humanity. Most Brits are unable to unplug from the matrix.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I agree that froch bute was bigger than froch Kessler
The only reason it was ppv was purse demands and the reason it sold to hbo not epix is off the back of frochs win over bute and trying to create a bit of interest in ward froch 2


----------



## GucciMane (Jul 31, 2012)

Catman said:


> hmm. A prospect decked by a blown up cruiser in his last fight versus a man who froze like a farmfoods chicken in his biggest fight? Sure its a fascinating dust-up on a scale of Benn-Eubanks first encounter, but people really need to think about what they are saying when proclaiming fights PPV 'worthy'. Its almost begging promoters to rip we the fans off. On the subject of Eubank-Benn, those fights werent PPV & both were huge and I bet my bottom dollar that everyone involved in the trilogy made an absolute mint out of it, and british boxing still lives off it to a small extent.
> British boxing neeeds fights NOT to be PPV for it to prosper. I dont understand fans deathwishes proclaiming fights to be PPV worthy. No-one really wants to pay big bucks to see a fight on TV.


There was not a Benn-Eubank trilogy, they only fought twice.

Both fights were on ITV. Eubank recieved £90,000 for the first match and £850,000 for the second. I am not sure about Benn but he certainly received alot more in first fight.

It was a few fights after 2nd Benn fight that Eubank signed his 10million sky deal.

No tv network wants to pay big money for fights these days, so we get stuck with PPV to make it happen.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2013)

Duffy said:


> False. Grow up guy.


BoxNation is 1 channel that has 50,000 subs. Shows live sport 4 hours a week and one hour or origional programming.

Sky Sports is 5 channels that has 5,000,000 subs. Shows 150hours of live sport and 200 hours of or origional programming.

There is a difference.


----------



## The Chemist (Jun 14, 2013)

Only way this fight happens is through the PPV platform


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

The Chemist said:


> Only way this fight happens is through the PPV platform


Why? Because Fury, a fighter who's never earned 500,000 for a fight, suddenly wants 5 mil?


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

I doubt he has earned anywhere near £100'000 a fight nevermind £500'000.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

The Chemist said:


> Only way this fight happens is through the PPV platform


because overrated haye thinks he deserves ppv every time he fights?


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Duffy said:


> I doubt he has earned anywhere near £100'000 a fight nevermind £500'000.


Yeah, I was going to say 200,000 but didn't want to get pulled up on on it. 500,000 seemed a safe bet.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

Duffy said:


> This guy knows the score. "Kessler vs Froch 2 is a bigger British fight than Lewis vs Bruno". Erm, you what? What nonsense. Kessler was considered on the slide way back last decade when Calzaghe schooled him easily, nevermind when Froch lost to the old past it version of Kessler the first time. If truth be told Bute vs Froch was a much bigger fight than Froch vs Kessler 2. But where are all the indoctrinated Murdoch fan boys going on about that? They don't exist because it wasn't a PPV fight, because the tedious Sky Sports News presented by a bit of fanny didn't tell these numbskulls that it was a huge fight 24/7.
> 
> Things like this make me lose faith in humanity. Most Brits are unable to unplug from the matrix.


When I think of the Murdoch/Sky sports news fan boys I think of them exactly like this.





Check this out from 8.25


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Haye is in a unique position. 

He can demand a ridiculous sum of money to fight, because bizarrely he still has supporters, and the rest want to see him get destroyed.... so people will pay.

Plus he's a salesman - if I was as good at selling life insurance as he is at selling his fights to the casuals I'd be retired at 30.


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

Why is it bizarre that Haye still has supporters?


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

Without wanting to sound like Betty Swollocks, the bloke is a complete fraud.

And one of the most boring cunts out of the ring, as well as most boring fighters inside it.

Believe it or not I used to like him, but gradually ran out of patience and begun to see him as a joke figure not worthy of support from the fans.

Of course you and others are welcome to disagree.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

You're in apparently in the minority thinking he's boring outside the ring, he's the one British fighter at the moment that non-boxing TV programmes have on when he's fighting.

And yes, you did sound like Betty. I'm putting the phrase "smoke and mirrors" on the censor list just in case you have another attack.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Dinamita said:


> Without wanting to sound like Betty Swollocks, the bloke is a complete fraud.
> 
> And one of the most boring cunts out of the ring, as well as most boring fighters inside it.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Stylistically (at heavyweight anyway) and in terms of career choices he's everything that's wrong with boxing nowadays.

Still, he'd chin Fury.


----------



## Catman (Jun 16, 2013)

Duffy said:


> When I think of the Murdoch/Sky sports news fan boys I think of them exactly like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The artist taxi driver is one cool customer. After listening to him I cant bring myself to eat a can of beans with sausages in them anymore! Its all fackin muckmeat mate!


----------



## Catman (Jun 16, 2013)

GucciMane said:


> There was not a Benn-Eubank trilogy, they only fought twice.
> 
> Both fights were on ITV. Eubank recieved £90,000 for the first match and £850,000 for the second. I am not sure about Benn but he certainly received alot more in first fight.
> 
> ...


yes thanks for your catty comment. Its was my first post here and I worded it wrongly. Nobody is purr-fect! Anyway. im not just talking about purses, but the money these guys would have made throughout their career on the back of so many people seeing their fights! If you know what I mean old bean.


----------



## Trippy (Jun 18, 2013)

I'll probably try and get tickets. It'll be an event and will likely end in KO.


----------



## GucciMane (Jul 31, 2012)

Catman said:


> yes thanks for your catty comment. Its was my first post here and I worded it wrongly. Nobody is purr-fect! Anyway. im not just talking about purses, but the money these guys would have made throughout their career on the back of so many people seeing their fights! If you know what I mean old bean.


You're welcome my feline friend...don't worry, I wouldn't expect a little pussy to get his facts correct.

You will learn in future, or we will have to break you like a dog! :staredog


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

I think people are getting over excited with the figures, all these reports of £5m each for Haye and Fury aren't realistic and are probably made up by a journalist that needed to put a big number in his article. If they earn £5m each then this fight has to sell at least 3-400,000 PPV buys to make those figures work and that's a minimum and working on the basis that they fill an entire stadium of 35,000+ at least. 

It will probably be more like £2m for Haye on a good day and less for Fury, obviously I'd prefer it not to be on PPV but if it is going to be then I'd pay £15 for it with a stacked under card but it would have to be seriously stacked with entertaining fights.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

JonnyBGoode said:


> I think people are getting over excited with the figures, all these reports of £5m each for Haye and Fury aren't realistic and are probably made up by a journalist that needed to put a big number in his article. If they earn £5m each then this fight has to sell at least 3-400,000 PPV buys to make those figures work and that's a minimum and working on the basis that they fill an entire stadium of 35,000+ at least.
> 
> It will probably be more like £2m for Haye on a good day and less for Fury, obviously I'd prefer it not to be on PPV but if it is going to be then I'd pay £15 for it with a stacked under card but it would have to be seriously stacked with entertaining fights.


Problem you got is, is that people paid out already for a shit undercard with Froch/Kessler, by doing that Eddie knows he don't need a good undercard, that will just be eating away at his considerable profits, keeping the hardcore fans happy is not Eddies priority, he proves that time and time again.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

You could look at it another way around though, Haye vs Fury sells to the casuals in itself. It's a HW fight which the casuals love, it's a domestic battle which the casuals love, and Haye and Fury are both well known to casuals. If anything I think Hearn can rest assured the casual fan will be happy purely with the main event and hopefully can then put together an appealing under card for the more discerning boxing fan. I don't think Eddie needs to serve up hugely expensive under card fights he just needs to make them competitive fights, a few more Choi vs Simpson type fights early on then a good world level scrap for someone like Barker or Groves would be enough to keep a lot of people happy. It's not about names it's about getting good styles to come together. Fair enough the Froch/Kessler PPV didn't stack up for a lot of people but there were mitigating factors and all in all it wasn't the worst value event ever.


----------



## The Kurgan (May 17, 2013)

Good for Haye (more money) but bad for Fury (less publicity).


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

the thought of seeing fury knocked out cold makes me wet


----------



## DaveT (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm not greedy, I don't want a "stacked" undercard. I just want 2 other fights that actually mean something and could headline a SS1 show on their own. I always kid myself that I won't pay for PPV but always relent nearer the time. But I feel dirty afterwards, especially when the lack of undercard means you pay £15 to turn the programme on about 20mins before the ring walks of the main event.


----------



## alza1988 (Jun 6, 2013)

Fury's facebook
Tyson Fury:

I'd of give it to Lennox I'd of out hart him then ko him 100%


----------



## Dead Terrorist (Jun 20, 2013)

alza1988 said:


> Fury's facebook
> Tyson Fury:
> 
> I'd of give it to Lennox I'd of out hart him then ko him 100%


Oh Fury.......... what ever will you say next?


----------



## SouthpawSlayer (Jun 13, 2012)

what is that supposed to mean the illiterate gypsy lanky string of piss


----------



## 1_Pablo_Angel (Jun 21, 2012)

As long as one of these dickheads gets knocked out it'll be worth the money.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol:

I don't mind Fury, he's a bit dim and really needs to have his laptop and phone confiscated by someone who knows better.

Haye is a knob, so I'd be firmly in Team Fury for this one. Not that it'd help much, he'd be stretched inside three minutes.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Is there a betting line for this fight yet?


----------



## On the Money (Jun 10, 2013)

I'd go watch in a Sports bar. Don't mind Tyson, but fuck paying Haye one dime.


----------

